# Skull painting?



## SpartaDog (Jan 8, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried it, and does anyone know where to start?

I'm looking to give it a shot, but I don't know where to actually get a deer, or goat/ram skull for under $30 (I'm 16 and jobless XD). Also, I planned on just using acrylic paint. Is that a bad idea for any reason? Will it damage the skull at all, or will the paint just come off?

Finally, what's the best way to mount it? I kind of really want to attach a fake spine and mount it like a trophy head, but I don't know how that would work, or if I'd be able to afford it.

Oh, in case anyone's lost, these are examples of  skull paintings: 
- http://www.protoguy.org/images/DogSkull_lge.jpg
- http://www.rainbowartifacts.com/bones/skulls/deerskullRIMG0001.jpg
- (This is closest to the style I'd be going for) http://media.merchantcircle.com/30145219/skulls 010_medium.jpeg

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 13, 2010)

hmmm, I am interest. 

I actually have a fox skull kicking around that I got from a mumified fox ( yes, I had to peeeel the skin and bones away). Its never really going to go back to that yellow bone colour, instead its grey. But maybe if I paint over it...


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Jan 13, 2010)

acrylic paint will peel off of anything you put it on without damaging the surface (so far lol it's gotten on my car, clothes, furniture, pumpkin and no damages). Bone is porous but I don't think it'd damage it. You may want to prime it first. When it's done be sure to put fix over the paint so it doesn't rub off. 

As far as where to get bones, wait until hunting season and start contacting butchers to see if any will give you the skulls from the deer/etc they clean. Also maybe contact the county sheriff, they sometimes have programs where they allow you to pick up any deer that have been hit on the road... you can do whatever you want with the carcass as long as it's off their high way. If ya get one, I need some femurs hehe

I've been interested in working with bone for many things, I'll be interested to see how your painting comes out


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks, but I doubt I could clean it myself so roadkill is outta the question XD

I'll look into some butchers, and I've got a few friends that hunt.

What would I use to prime it?


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Jan 13, 2010)

I would guess a primer that's used with acrylic, but that stuff has stuck on my desk, a pumpkin and my car's hood so you may not have to prime it. I'd try a test patch under it. From what I've experienced with acrylic is pretty much just rubs off anything you put it on and doesn't really absorb.


----------



## selkie (Jan 13, 2010)

http://theevolutionstore.com/
Please go for the replicas. I'm actually kind of bothered by somebody using the skull of a dead animal as art.


----------



## Voodoowolf (Jan 13, 2010)

selkie said:


> http://theevolutionstore.com/
> Please go for the replicas. I'm actually kind of bothered by somebody using the skull of a dead animal as art.



there are a lot of questionable art out there heh i remember two artists from my art history survey class in college that used human cadavers as sculptures one disected them and made sculptures showing all the muscles and what not the other used the bones and made a skull with precious stones covering it for 10.5 million dollars
just shows the old saying anything is art is true haha
but that is a good resource for those that dont wish to use actual remains

also as for using roadkill i dont recommend it seeing as its a pain in the butt to strip down and such unless you pay a taxadermist to do so (i had a forensics extra credit project for school that i used a fox that a hunter had shot and left in)

also to prime your best bet would be white gesso its what is used for canvases so you can use any paint on it as well


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 13, 2010)

selkie said:
			
		

> http://theevolutionstore.com/
> Please go for the replicas. I'm actually kind of bothered by somebody using the skull of a dead animal as art.



Thanks for the link. I can't say it'd bother me to use a real skull. I think it's nice to reuse things. The Native Americans used every part of their kills, and the skulls and bones often wound up as decoration. I say as long as the animal isn't killed FOR the art, it won't bother me. That being said, I'll definitely look into replicas.



			
				Voodoowolf said:
			
		

> there are a lot of questionable art out there heh i remember two artists from my art history survey class in college that used human cadavers as sculptures one disected them and made sculptures showing all the muscles and what not the other used the bones and made a skull with precious stones covering it for 10.5 million dollars
> just shows the old saying anything is art is true haha
> but that is a good resource for those that dont wish to use actual remains
> 
> ...



Sounds like that body works exhibition that went around the country. That was amazing.

Yeah, roadkill is definitely a no-go. There's also the issue of sanitation, and the likelihood of broken skulls and antlers.

Oh, good. My mom has a couple bottles of gesso lying around in her paint box. Awesome.

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Piscin (Jan 14, 2010)

Acrylic paint will eventually wear off of the skull, and will likely stain it as well due to the porous nature of the bone.  Priming is a must.  A regular indoor wall primer should work if you want to keep the cost down, but I would recommend a good artist canvas primer. I would also recommend getting a decent quality of acrylic paint.
For finding the bones, start with a butcher, definitely.  Most should just about give them to you.  You may also want to look at a taxidermist.  Sometimes they have skulls that they cannot use.  Plus they would be the best source for mounting the finished product.
You may want to also consider getting one skull and then making a plaster mold of it and cast your own replicas if for no other reason than practice.  It was always easy enough to "white out" a canvas, but a skull could be a totally different matter.


----------

